# [email protected] 2014



## bikeaholic (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo Nachtradler,

der erste mögliche Termin für die diesjährige [email protected] Tour:

Samstag, 25. Januar 2014

Verschoben wird er nur bei Regen!

Alle Infos und Anmeldung auf der website.

Gruß von Klaus
bikeaholics + activebikes







http://www.bikeatnight.de

[email protected]


----------



## Peter Lang (12. Januar 2014)

Hab mich grad angemeldet. Freu mich schon.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (12. Januar 2014)

Hab mich grad angemeldet. Freu mich schon.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## 6TiWon (13. Januar 2014)

dabei


----------



## Oberaggi (13. Januar 2014)

Auch dabei, jetzt fehlt nur noch der große Wintereinbruch.


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Januar 2014)

YES... perfekt.


----------



## Theo1 (13. Januar 2014)

Wir sind beide dabei.

Grüsse Theo u Greta


----------



## bikeaholic (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo Nightrider,

auf der website findet ihr jetzt eine Liste der bisher angemeldeten Mitfahrer.

Sollte jemand verhindert sein dann bitte abmelden (wg. Planung der Kuchenmenge usw.).

Gruß von Klaus
bikeaholics + activebikes





http://www.bikeatnight.de

[email protected]


----------



## bikextrem1964 (16. Januar 2014)

auch dabei....im windschatten auch noch der Thomas und Thorsten!!!!


----------



## Theo1 (20. Januar 2014)

Wir müssen leider Absagen.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## felix-bike89 (22. Januar 2014)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (23. Januar 2014)

Schade schade Theo...auf ein nächstes mal!!!


----------



## Theo1 (23. Januar 2014)

Findet es bei dem Wetter überhaubt statt ? die Prognose sagt nix gutes.
Hoffe auf verschiebung, bis der Schnee da ist  

Grüsse Theo


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Januar 2014)

Sche... auf den Schnee... 

Temps können so bleiben - aber trocken MUSS es werden... dann klappts auch mit dem FRÜHJAHR !!!


----------



## bikeaholic (24. Januar 2014)

*Hallo nightrider*,

da die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für morgen Abend auf 35 % gesunken ist haben wir uns
entschlossen die   [email protected]   am Samstag zu starten.

Los geht es zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 Uhr an der Jahnhütte am Homburger Waldstadion.

Unser Verpflegungsteam steht für euch nach 17 km bereit - dort könnt ihr kostenlos
Energie auftanken. Ab dort ist es auch möglich auf relativ einfachen Trails zurück zu fahren.

Am Ziel (Jahnhütte) gibt es dann Gegrilltes vom Schwenker und Getränke (allerdings nicht kostenlos).

Wir hoffen, daß auch alle angemeldeten nightrider kommen und garantieren eine besondere Biketour.

Wichtig:  ------ Falls du nicht mitfahren kannst bitte ich um eine kurze Nachricht - Danke.

Gruß Klaus
bikeaholics + activebikes




 

http://www.bikeatnight.de

[email protected]


----------



## Peter Lang (25. Januar 2014)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus.


----------



## 6TiWon (26. Januar 2014)

gestern war die neuerliche auflage des night ride bikens mal wieder klasse: goile pädcher, auch ah bisserl was neues, super grip, wetter besser könnte es nicht sein, tolle verpflegumg unterwegs, auschilderung war auch top. besonders die schilder für die einzelnen wegeabschnitte. wuste gar nicht, dass es einen unten im tal (nach der verpflegungsstelle) berghoch einen *ALTERNATIV DH* gibt. stand zumindest aufm schild. beste werbung für die HOMe Trails. weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (26. Januar 2014)

Hat einer zufällig die Strecke als Track aufgezeichnet und würde sie mir Senden ?
Leider konnten wir nicht dabei sein.

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Luzy123 (26. Januar 2014)

Der Blick über den Tellerrand hat sich gelohnt.
Die Trails und die Verplegung waren der Hammer. Ich sach nur "saarlännisch gudd gess".


----------



## Peter Lang (26. Januar 2014)

War echt wieder mal genial. Wetter, Trails, Verpflegung alles vom feinsten.
Ein Extradankeschön geht an den Finder meines Tachos.

Gruß  Peter


----------



## Octopuse300 (26. Januar 2014)

Hat mächtig Spaß gemacht 
Großes Lob!!! Das war gestern Abend eine tolle Veranstaltung - es hat alles gepasst und es hat an nichts gefehlt!!!


----------



## mondraker-biker (26. Januar 2014)

Beste Werbung für unsere HOMeTrails, die man übrigens nicht "nur" bei Dunkelheit geniessen kann
Die Runde wird immer besser
Die Veranstaltung war immer auch top, trotz in diesem Jahr mit neuem "Alternativ-DH", der mich einige Körner gekostet hat...#

Gruss Jürgen


----------



## georgh (26. Januar 2014)

Danke an das Orga-Team und alle fleißigen ,lustigen Helfer! War wieder ein toller EVENT!!
Und die 2m Regel wurde ja auch sehr strikte eingehalten   Selten,dass der Trail breiter war 
Bravo....freu mich schon auf die WIEDERHOLUNG .... Gruß Georg


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. Januar 2014)

Auch wir waren wieder begeistert was es im Saarland für tolle Erlebnisse gibt wenn man nur was macht!
Besten Dank an die Verpflegungsstation, die dieses Jahr bei dem tiefen Boden noch gelegener kam als sonst...
Hier noch ein paar Schnappschüsse:
















Gruss Martin


----------



## active-bikes (27. Januar 2014)

Wir waren überwältigt von den zahlreichen gutgelaunten Teilnehmern und dem vielen Lob und positivem Feedback ! So macht das Spaß ! 
Danke an alle Teilnehmer 
- bis 2015 im Dunkeln.........

Manuel hat noch einen Bericht geschrieben:
http://www.manuel-hubo.de/pages/rueckblick.php
Merci dafür !

Grüße und ne schöne Saison 2014
Bikeaholics und Active Bikes

Mehr Bilder gibts hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66162


----------



## Oberaggi (27. Januar 2014)

Auch von mir noch mal ein dickes Lob an alle die diese tolle Veranstaltung ermöglicht haben.

Warum bis 2015 warten?
Ich wünsche mir eine Sommer-Ausführung bei 2-stelligen Temperaturen.
So Ende August könnte man ja um 20 h starten.


----------



## Jobal (30. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand den GPS Track der Strecke u. kann ihn mir schicken?

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

